# Quelli che..ma chissà che minchia faranno oggi?



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2013)

*Quelli che..ma chissà che minchia faranno oggi?*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=zKMpxYLiXL8


----------



## lunaiena (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;fKhxqqbRCmk]http://youtu.be/fKhxqqbRCmk[/video]


----------



## free (14 Luglio 2013)

il Ken e le Barbie:mrgreen:

[video=youtube;7CiOWcUVGJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CiOWcUVGJM[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;fKhxqqbRCmk]http://youtu.be/fKhxqqbRCmk[/video]


Anna Costa...che mito! Il Babbo sarà in carcere per sfruttamento del lavoro minorile

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;ZyhrYis509A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZyhrYis509A[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

Tenetemi lontano da questo thread


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;ALFH3YI9YJM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALFH3YI9YJM[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;C0jJciojM0o]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C0jJciojM0o[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;PawvlEjauS4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PawvlEjauS4[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;_D3udbawA1Q]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_D3udbawA1Q[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;uB_dYLTHsPA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uB_dYLTHsPA[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;smmtzejfpZ8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=smmtzejfpZ8[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

Lui è morto qualche anno fa.

[video=youtube;Qiy_PxAstpE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qiy_PxAstpE[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (14 Luglio 2013)

L'House l'hanno inventata loro.

[video=youtube;I-IsJOiZcKw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-IsJOiZcKw[/video]


----------



## Flavia (14 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;Vbn8zrfwJL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbn8zrfwJL4[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> [video=youtube;Vbn8zrfwJL4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vbn8zrfwJL4[/video]



Boy George è un famosissimo DeeJay di successo già da molti anni, anche se è scomparso dal mondo della musica pop commerciale.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

ma luis miguel è ancora famosissimo in america latina


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma luis miguel è ancora famosissimo in america latina


E canta ancora "siamo i ragazzi di oggi"? Con l'ipertensione davanti a noi...

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (15 Luglio 2013)

http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...56SbXfRXJkQP5P7zZ_Mjezw&bvm=bv.48705608,d.bGE


----------



## Buscopann (15 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> http://www.google.it/url?sa=t&rct=j...56SbXfRXJkQP5P7zZ_Mjezw&bvm=bv.48705608,d.bGE


Tiene pure il sito ufficiale italiano. E' il nuovo Julio Iglesias :rotfl::rotfl:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

*AAA*

AAA
Fate rientrare il Tuba in questo post :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fantastica (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> AAA
> Fate rientrare il Tuba in questo post :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Tuba miiiiitico! Continua, dai... :up:


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Boy George è un famosissimo DeeJay di successo già da molti anni, anche se è scomparso dal mondo della musica pop commerciale.
> 
> Buscopann


non lo sapevo
l'ultima volta che avevo 
sentito parlare di lui
era in occasione del suo arresto
in un albergo, tralascio le circostanze


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

Lui è proprio sparito invece. Nessuno sa che fine abbia fatto.
C'è da dire che era proprio un gran pezzo di figo..e detto da me che sono masculo

[video=youtube;NJIsnQQ_rLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJIsnQQ_rLo[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;zDzieioM05g]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zDzieioM05g[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;61AoMeNd8KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61AoMeNd8KY[/video]


----------



## Flavia (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lui è proprio sparito invece. Nessuno sa che fine abbia fatto.
> C'è da dire che era proprio un gran pezzo di figo..e detto da me che sono masculo
> 
> [video=youtube;NJIsnQQ_rLo]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NJIsnQQ_rLo[/video]


mi sembra
che sia andato a vivere 
a londra, e faccia il pittore
anche con un discreto successo
mettersi in mutande
in una lavanderia a gettoni
a quanto pare porta bene!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> E canta ancora "siamo i ragazzi di oggi"? Con l'ipertensione davanti a noi...
> 
> Buscopann



Ma "siamo i ragazzi di oggi" non la cantava Ramazzotti?

siamo i ragazzi di oggi zingari di professione anche se il futuro ci fa un po' paura nanananananaaa

insomma quella li, avete capito no? Aveva vinto Sanremo giovani mi pare


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> [video=youtube;61AoMeNd8KY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=61AoMeNd8KY[/video]



Che bella questa!!!


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;nKWbMJOIkUk]http://youtu.be/nKWbMJOIkUk[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GtfZbj4J71A]http://youtu.be/GtfZbj4J71A[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;SECVGN4Bsgg]http://youtu.be/SECVGN4Bsgg[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;V-xpJRwIA-Q]http://youtu.be/V-xpJRwIA-Q[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;noS1viHX6zA]http://youtu.be/noS1viHX6zA[/video]


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (16 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;dDGcFlQRDnM]http://youtu.be/dDGcFlQRDnM[/video]


----------



## sienne (16 Luglio 2013)

Ciao quintina ...

caspita, le hai proprio scavate ... 

e frankie goes to Hollywood ... esistono ancora?

sienne


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma "siamo i ragazzi di oggi" non la cantava Ramazzotti?
> 
> siamo i ragazzi di oggi zingari di professione anche se il futuro ci fa un po' paura nanananananaaa
> 
> insomma quella li, avete capito no? Aveva vinto Sanremo giovani mi pare


Forse quell'altra era "noi, ragazzi di oggi"


----------



## Anais (16 Luglio 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player

Gli a-ah, quanto mi piaceva il video di take on me


----------



## passante (17 Luglio 2013)

e questa ve la ricordate? mostruosa  eppure mi piaceva (ero piccolo). [video=youtube;HJAVB6o_Fz4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HJAVB6o_Fz4[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> Ma "siamo i ragazzi di oggi" non la cantava Ramazzotti?
> 
> siamo i ragazzi di oggi zingari di professione anche se il futuro ci fa un po' paura nanananananaaa
> 
> insomma quella li, avete capito no? Aveva vinto Sanremo giovani mi pare



Si che era Ramazzotti. Ma la sua si intitolava "Terra Promessa".

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Gli a-ah, quanto mi piaceva il video di take on me


Ma gli A-Ha mica ci sono ancora? Forse dico una cazzata, ma poco tempo avevano pubblicato un album. Vado a controllare.

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2013)

*gli A-Ha*

Si sono sciolti nel 2009. L'ultimo album è del 2002, non proprio poco tempo fa! 

Buscopann


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2013)

Della fine di lui può fregar di meno  Ma chissà che fine ha fatto quella della sezione A con cui la ballavo :mrgreen:

[video=youtube;N3vnnc4XPAA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N3vnnc4XPAA[/video]


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Si sono sciolti nel 2009. L'ultimo album è del 2002, non proprio poco tempo fa!
> 
> Buscopann


Quindi sono stati dal 2002 al 2009 insieme ma senza pubblicare canzoni nuove.
Avranno riproposto le vecchie.


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HE9OQ4FnkQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> Gli a-ah, quanto mi piaceva il video di take on me


Era ed è una delle mie canzoni preferite. Mi ricorda l'adolescenza e gli spensierati anni '80. Guarda questa versione dal vivo ad Oslo.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJcxA_Ud-OE


----------



## oscuro (17 Luglio 2013)

*Io*

Io andavo pazzo per i FGTH ed i DURAN DURAN....!


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

eagle ha detto:


> Era ed è una delle mie canzoni preferite. Mi ricorda l'adolescenza e gli spensierati anni '80. Guarda questa versione dal vivo ad Oslo.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJcxA_Ud-OE


Che bella. Grazie.
Era anche una delle mie canzoni preferite


----------



## Anais (17 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Io andavo pazzo per i FGTH ed i DURAN DURAN....!


I Duran Duran li detestavo...e che orrore era il film "sposero' simon le bon"


----------



## eagle (17 Luglio 2013)

quintina ha detto:


> [video=youtube_share;noS1viHX6zA]http://youtu.be/noS1viHX6zA[/video]


:up:


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube;WkZRx1odVBw]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkZRx1odVBw[/video]
	
	



```

```


----------



## Tubarao (17 Luglio 2013)

Quanto mi piaceva stà canzone Flavia:up:


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quanto mi piaceva stà canzone Flavia:up:


si molto bravi
su YT si trovano tante chicche!


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2013)

Anais ha detto:


> Quindi sono stati dal 2002 al 2009 insieme ma senza pubblicare canzoni nuove.
> Avranno riproposto le vecchie.


Esatto..facevano tournée, prendevano i soldi e vivevano felici e contenti. Poi ne hanno presi abbastanza e hanno capito che potevano stare a casa a goderseli in pace :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (17 Luglio 2013)

E sto qui chi se lo ricorda?
Sono andato a farmi una ricerca su Wikipedia. Io pensavo fosse uno scemo, invece è considerato addirittura uno dei padri della musica Techno. Ha da poco festeggiato i 25 anni di carriera ed è uno dei deejay più famosi in Germania. Grande organizzatore di eventi europei e mondiali dedicati alla musica techno, lavora anche per una radio tedesca.
Si chiama Sven Vath..All'epoca era OFF

[video=youtube;LK6wglhklKg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LK6wglhklKg[/video]


----------



## Flavia (17 Luglio 2013)

ma saranno ancora
capelloni?
[video=youtube;7_IKcMl_a9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (18 Luglio 2013)

Flavia ha detto:


> ma saranno ancora
> capelloni?
> [video=youtube;7_IKcMl_a9A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_IKcMl_a9A[/video]


Penso che si siano tagliati i capelli. Ma questi erano bravi sul serio. 

Buscopann


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gPALPa5lFns]http://youtu.be/gPALPa5lFns[/video]


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2013)

Farà la cassiera in un supermercato? :carneval:

[video=youtube;2lvq8b5T2VI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2lvq8b5T2VI[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2013)

Lei non era male. Chissà se canta ancora.

[video=youtube;LFQbRWPFKk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LFQbRWPFKk0&list=RD033vdzAY3NkKA[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Lei non era male. Chissà se canta ancora.
> 
> Buscopann


Sì, in Francia è un'icona.


----------



## Tubarao (15 Agosto 2013)

Ancora oggi c'è gente che li confonde con in Depeche Mode.

[video=youtube;ZeJkbqjQvnk]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZeJkbqjQvnk[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;01SBf0tsLyI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=01SBf0tsLyI[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;P9mwELXPGbA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P9mwELXPGbA[/video]


----------



## Tubarao (15 Agosto 2013)

Al Piper di Via Tagliamento, il pomeriggio (orario dei mocciosi), aprivano con questa:

[video=youtube;RIcmIhOesaI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RIcmIhOesaI[/video]


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;iSVBOHsLoPI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iSVBOHsLoPI[/video]


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;M_0rOR8Q_Z4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_0rOR8Q_Z4[/video]


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;aH3Q_CZy968]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aH3Q_CZy968[/video]


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;BKmldYSDJaM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BKmldYSDJaM[/video]


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;hMhEzd9Bsb4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hMhEzd9Bsb4[/video]


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;24WM3-6zfjc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=24WM3-6zfjc[/video]


----------



## Arianna (15 Agosto 2013)

[video=youtube;tDl3bdE3YQA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDl3bdE3YQA[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;54KEP32S0xg]http://youtu.be/54KEP32S0xg[/video]


chissa che faranno


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Xuz94ZIPfJk]http://youtu.be/Xuz94ZIPfJk[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;GyGqk3Uac_Y]http://youtu.be/GyGqk3Uac_Y[/video]


bei maglioni


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;o9Gj8earX_w]http://youtu.be/o9Gj8earX_w[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;F0ivS16j6FM]http://youtu.be/F0ivS16j6FM[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;WJTwgMTI704]http://youtu.be/WJTwgMTI704[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;4fQYC3HdsIs]http://youtu.be/4fQYC3HdsIs[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;gPALPa5lFns]http://youtu.be/gPALPa5lFns[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;I1davOhIWp0]http://youtu.be/I1davOhIWp0[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;Qt7g7OZjw8g]http://youtu.be/Qt7g7OZjw8g[/video]


----------



## lunaiena (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube_share;wsdy_rct6uo]http://youtu.be/wsdy_rct6uo[/video]


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;egDJc1HhiZ4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=egDJc1HhiZ4[/video]


----------



## free (11 Settembre 2013)

[video=youtube;8-3jf3Vj850]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8-3jf3Vj850[/video]


----------

